# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Venta de Hogos de Pino Deshidratados Comestibles (Suillus Luteus, Boletus Luteus)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tengo para ofrecer un nuevo producto natural con muy buenas características nutricionales, que son los Hongos de Pino comestibles (deshidratados), que se utilizan como insumo para saborizar numerosas comidas en la cocina española, inglesa, japonesa, alemana, francesa e italiana por su delicado sabor. 
Se trata de un producto gourmet, que como podrán apreciar en las imágenes, brinda trabajo y lleva bienestar a las comunidades que viven cerca de las zonas de recoleción.  *Capacidad:* De 200 a 300 Kg/semana. *Precio Referencial:* S/. 37.5 (Inc. IGV)  
Los interesados pueden contactarse a través de este medio o a través de mi correo electrónico  bcilloniz@hotmail.com 
SaludosTemas similares: Hongos suillus luteos antes boletus Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Pobladores chalacos siembran 350 plantones de pino en ex fundo Oquendo

----------


## Carlos Gozzer

Estoy interesado en  comprar la producción/semanal de   los Hongos de Pino comestibles (deshidratados). mi  correo es cgozzer@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: 
Te dejo los teléfonos de Enrique Sánchez para que veas si te puede proveer en este momento, porque yo estoy sin tiempo para llamarlo: 988495767 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## priscillaeli

Buenas noches soy comerciante de hongos de pino comestible de calidad, tengo un stock de 800 kg. cualquier consulta o solicitud puede enviar al correo priscillab28@hotmail.com o llamar al 946055185

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa que estamos interesado en comprar grandes cantidades volumenes hongos deshidratadas por fabor ponerse en contacto conmigo Whatssap+51968610577.    entrar en contacto

----------

